# Canon EOS 30D Beep but doesn't take (Also Err99)



## Basilikus (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey,

My EOS30D plays up every now and again. I've been using it to try simulate the error so I can post and generally it happens every 'session' now. 

So far I have only been using it with the in built flash, and it seems that after focusing it a lot (i.e. depressing the button and trying to take) it reaches a point where it beeps to let me know it's focussed, but when you fully depress the button it just doesn't take. After several attempts as this is sometimes goes to Err99 and requires the battery to be taken out (other times I just turn it off and on again).

I'm not sure if it's linked to me taking pictures in quick succession, or perhaps it could be linked to the flash firing off to get focus in quick succession and drawing too much current from the battery etc, I will have to see if it does it in other scenarios. 

There was a problem with the lens a month or so ago, and it gave Err99 all the time. (Other lens were fine) so I sent it to Canon and £150 later it was returned, 'fixed'. 

Nethertheless, has anyone got an idea about this, i.e. why it would beep and then not take?

Cheers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems to be common on many of the "D" models. A quick Google search turns up endless reports of the same issue.

Ensure the battery contacts, batter contacts within the camera, and the lens contacts are clean. Aside from that, like everyone else is reporting, remove the batter to restore the camera to operation.


----------

